# Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art Sharpness Tests from Lensrentals.com



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 12, 2017)

```
Roger at Lensrentals.com has put the brand new Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art through OLAF testing and compared it to various lenses of the same focal length, most notably the Canon EF 14mm f/2.8L II.</p>
<p><strong>From Roger:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Let’s face it, there hasn’t been an impressive 14mm prime for SLRs for a while, and I haven’t heard the natives banging on the castle doors demanding one. But for some people this is going to be a really fun lens. I consider it reasonably priced for what it is; a unique and excellent lens that hasn’t been made before. I shot real-estate for a brief moment in time, and I would have killed for this lens then. And I like playing with ultra-wide images in general, so I’m kind of excited about it. It won’t be a huge fraction of my images, but it will be a tool I didn’t really have before.</p>
<p>A lot of people will never shoot 14mm and will never notice this lens exists. But for those who do, the <a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/search?q=Sigma+14mm+f%2F1.8+Art">Sigma 14mm f/1.8 Art Lens</a> is probably going to be a fascinating lens indeed. <a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/07/sharpness-tests-of-the-sigma-14mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-art/">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>It shouldn’t come as a surprise that the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art is better than the much older Canon EF 14mm f/2.8L II as far as optical performance goes.</p>
<p>Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art: <strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2rkYCub">B&H Photo</a></strong> | <strong><a href="https://mpex.com/sigma-14mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-art-lens-canon.html?acc=3">MPEX</a></strong> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2FG242324C%2Fcanon-lenses-ef-mount%2Fsigma%2F14mm-f18-dg-hsm-art-ultra-wide-angle-canon-fit-lens">Park Cameras</a> (UK)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 12, 2017)

I always love Roger's tests, reviews and helpful tech insights and opinions from lensrentals.com

This Sigma 14mm f/1.8 lens is truly a great piece of glass... and well done Sigma for keeping the lens impressive in optics, as well as a 'decent' price for what it is: a magnificently wide, fast - yet sharp lens.

You know... although I do not currently own a FF, I may be tempted to buy this lens, as I also love the 14mm FOV on a Canon crop (about 22.6mm equivalent in 35mm format).

Cheers, CR for the link to the article, and for being one of my main sources of gear-fix on the internet.

PJ 8)


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 12, 2017)

i picked up a copy of the sigma 14 today (mate at camera shop offered me a too good of a price that i just couldn't refuse) and from little time i had to test (brick wall) it pretty much mirrored Roger's finding, my copy's very sharp wide open in the centre which extends past mid frame, only really soften up at extreme corners (edge still looks very good), distortion is well controlled (simple barrel), vignetting practically gone stopping down to f2.4, only thing left for me to test is coma which i am hoping to do soon

full frame:


Sigma 14mm f/1.8 ART Test by Tony, on Flickr

top right corner crop:


Sigma 14mm f/1.8 ART Test Top Right Corner Crop by Tony, on Flickr

centre crop:


Sigma 14mm f/1.8 ART Test Centre Crop by Tony, on Flickr

i did the test shot from less than 1m away from the wall (wall not big enough to shoot from further back lol) but distortion still looks quite ok and i am sure a non issue out in the field, but so far very happy with what i am seeing


----------



## Tom W (Jul 12, 2017)

Pretty impressive ultra-wide.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 12, 2017)

And a jillion astro photographers smash their keyboards in frustration that they still don't have coma data yet.

- A


----------



## Angler13 (Jul 12, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> And a jillion astro photographers smash their keyboards in frustration that they still don't have coma data yet.
> 
> - A



Lol. Agreed... But as an astro photographer I don't need autofocus on this lens, so the new Rokinon SP 14mm f2.4 is way at the top of my list. It's amazingly sharp and about half the price. Based on what I've seen from the Rokinon, I can't image the Sigma will be worth the extra money for me personally.


----------



## meywd (Jul 12, 2017)

Angler13 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > And a jillion astro photographers smash their keyboards in frustration that they still don't have coma data yet.
> ...



Agree, although a lower ISO setting will be great as well.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 12, 2017)

Angler13 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > And a jillion astro photographers smash their keyboards in frustration that they still don't have coma data yet.
> ...


If the vignetting is better and the resolution and the corner rendering is better similarly good then I think it is worth it for me... Like Mr Sanford I'm still waiting for a complete assessment.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 12, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> If the vignetting is better and the resolution and the corner rendering is better similarly good then I think it is worth it for me... Like Mr Sanford I'm still waiting for a complete assessment.



I'm actually not in the market, nor am I an astro shooter. I just find the phenomenon of...

[list type=decimal]
[*]An (ideal for) astro lens gets announced,
[*]Anticipation for reviews builds up,
[*]The review damns its coma performance
[*]Astro shooters' hopes are dashed
[/list]

...to be a real Tantalus/Sissyphus sort of situation. 

I don't revel in their disappointment, mind you -- I'm hopeful this lens delivers and the cycle can be broken, but it's possible physics can only be tamed to a certain degree and astro folks are hoping for too much. Time will tell.

- A


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 12, 2017)

basketballfreak6 said:


> ... i had to test (brick wall) ...


Oh, I love the artistic approach in these brick wall tests 

Or as another Roger once said:
"All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
All in all you're just another brick in the wall."

Seriously:
Thank you for posting, quite impressive.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 12, 2017)

This lens is now in stock at B&H (stateside).


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 12, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> And a jillion astro photographers smash their keyboards in frustration that they still don't have coma data yet.
> 
> - A



i am hoping to change that soon lol, hoping for a clear night over the next week when i have a day off and i will be out doing some MW stuff



Maximilian said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > ... i had to test (brick wall) ...
> ...



lol all good, i actually did shots around the house and backyard and can definitely confirm at least that the sharpness is excellent, but yea brick walls are easier to demonstrate any issues haha


----------



## bholliman (Jul 12, 2017)

Angler13 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > And a jillion astro photographers smash their keyboards in frustration that they still don't have coma data yet.
> ...



TDP's review of the Samyang 14mm f/2.4 was pretty underinspiring as are their sample images. Compared with the much cheaper 14mm f/2.8 distortion is better controlled, but sharpness takes a step backward or sideways anyway. I'm looking forward to the coma results on the new Sigma lens. Given that it is razor sharp and f/1.8 this could be the killer night sky lens astrophotographers have been waiting for.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 12, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Angler13 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



i actually had the 14 2.4 from samyang for a little while and thought the sharpness was very good and very acceptable even to the corners wide open...except my copy had an issue with top right corner being bad no matter the f stop (i can get it looking good but it seems to throw focus out slightly rest of the frame, not sure if it's some kind of misalignment of elements or whatever), i got in contact with the distributor of samyang lenses in australia and was told that he had quite a few copies sent back indicating quality control issues at least with the batch he had, so i ended up returning it


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 12, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > ... i had to test (brick wall) ...
> ...



Me too. I especially love how people assume that all brick walls are actually straight. T'ain't so. I could name a few masons that... ahem.


----------



## infared (Jul 12, 2017)

basketballfreak6 said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Angler13 said:
> ...



OK....I am looking at this lens..and being patient....
I also have a copy of the Sam Yang 14mm f/2.4 SP. Got one new on eBay for $800 upon introduction to the market. My copy is well made and also VERY sharp, across the image wide open, and razor sharp stopped down just a little. Just like Dustin Abbott found here:
https://dustinabbott.net/2017/04/rokinon-samyang-sp-14mm-f2-4-review
His reviews are some of the most comprehensive anywhere...and I find TDP reviews to be not as thorough.
I agree with what is said above about variation of copies...similar to Sam Yang's cheaper lenses....It's an issue...
so you have to buy from a GOOD seller and roll the dice, test and return if not accurate.
I am using mine for astro and love it...but I am considering the Sigma in the future after it is out in the market place for a while and we have more reviews, and the price may drop a little. If the coma is good and I have AF it could be a good astro and better all-rounder for me.
Edit: Actually I have the Rokinon 14mm f/2.4 SP. (not Sam Yang). I do not think there is any difference....but perhaps my batch of Rokinons got better quality control as it is a very sharp lens. Also....just a note..You do get exif data and "rough" focus confirmation....it is not that accurate. Best bet is live view on a Canon and check your focus....or stop down and use your eyeball and the lens AF comfirmation...its in the ballpark.

I do not shoot brick walls..and not posting any of my test shots as I am not a lens tester....but here is a image from my lens...
https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/116552085080094054623/6442014239263850354?icm=false&authkey=CJqJ8YDj5Nyb2gE
Shot in the rain...and heavily manipulated...but oh well!!!! LOL!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 13, 2017)

Wouldn't be giving this lens a second thought if Canon had made a practical 14-24 f/2.8 instead of the novelty monster 11-24 f/4.

As things are, hmmm, very interesting!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 13, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Wouldn't be giving this lens a second thought if Canon had made a practical 14-24 f/2.8 instead of the novelty monster 11-24 f/4.
> 
> As things are, hmmm, very interesting!



I would have said the same thing but I got the 11-24 anyway and now I'd have to say a 14-24 f2.8 wouldn't have brought anything new to the table, the 11-24 did.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 13, 2017)

I was going to purchase the Sigma 12-24 F4 Art lens but decided against the purchase due to dreaded focus shift issue discovered by Bryan of TDP. I am now considering the 14 F1.8 Art lens but only after Bryan confirmed that there is no focus shift issue exists with the lens. 

"... ……… I mentioned the caveat. What I didn’t notice during this shoot was focus shift. As this lens is stopped down, the plane of sharp focus shifts farther away. Because Canon cameras focus with a wide open aperture, this change is not accounted for during either viewfinder or Live View-based focusing (AF or MF). Stopped down manual focusing in Live View will account for the change, but … this is not how we typically focus..."

Read more: http://www.canonrumors.com/review-sigma-12-24mm-f4-dg-hsm-art/#ixzz4mfi2fmE6


----------



## nubu (Jul 13, 2017)

Got the lens yesterday (normal shop in Vienna) and did some basic functional tests. Looks great so far. Next week I leave for the austrian mountains and will do some astrophotography with it (and also my ef 14/2.8 for comparison). Will keep you updated! nubu


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 13, 2017)

nubu,

would you be able to test the lens for the potential focus shift issue, please?

all you need to do is at a distance of approx. 1m to target and using the live view or manual focus and apperture stopped down to F8:

focus on the target, take photo. inspect the photo for any possible front or back focusing. Thank you in advance.




nubu said:


> Got the lens yesterday (normal shop in Vienna) and did some basic functional tests. Looks great so far. Next week I leave for the austrian mountains and will do some astrophotography with it (and also my ef 14/2.8 for comparison). Will keep you updated! nubu


----------



## NorbR (Jul 13, 2017)

The GAS is strong with this one ...

This is a lens that I will probably end up buying, the only question is when. Great news to hear that it so sharp, and the idea of combining 14mm, 1.8 and autofocus opens up a lot of creative possibilities.

Like others I'm interested in the coma results, but it won't be a deal breaker. I don't think people should expect flawless results at 1.8 anyway. Sigma is breaking new ground here, there will be imperfections for sure. Hopefully it's OK wide open and improved at 2.8, that will be enough for me already.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 13, 2017)

if you have seen the actual LensRentals produced MTF chart at F1.8 and F2.8, you likely noticed that the lens is very very good at F1.8 already and according to uncle Roger gets "scary sharp in the centre" at F2.8.



NorbR said:


> The GAS is strong with this one ...
> 
> This is a lens that I will probably end up buying, the only question is when. Great news to hear that it so sharp, and the idea of combining 14mm, 1.8 and autofocus opens up a lot of creative possibilities.
> 
> Like others I'm interested in the coma results, but it won't be a deal breaker. I don't think people should expect flawless results at 1.8 anyway. Sigma is breaking new ground here, there will be imperfections for sure. *Hopefully it's OK wide open and improved at 2.8, that will be enough for me already.*


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 13, 2017)

hey guys reposting from my thread at POTN just a real quick and dirty test (literally only spent like 10 mins taking shot and editing) because it's late and i just came home and i am super tired...but here is some preliminary astro sample shots from our suburban backyard

-------------------------------

ok guys...came home from work and it's clear skies, this more or less just a preliminary test as i rushed this coz it's late and i am tired and moon is rising, just a quick and dirty test and edit in lightroom

shot in our suburban backyard

to me coma is very well controlled...it's there but it's minimal, perfectly acceptable to me, YMMV of course, the slight elongated stars is probably just star trailing but also noticing possibly just the smallest amount of field curvature, when i have time over the weekend i'll set up my tracker to test it again (hopefully clear sky and before moon rises), but this should give you some idea

added +40 to vignetting slider in lightroom and it looks good already, i made no CA correction

this lens is looking super promising to me now

full frame:


Sigma 14mm f/1.8 quick coma test by Tony, on Flickr

top right corner crop:


Sigma 14mm f/1.8 quick coma test top right corner crop by Tony, on Flickr

top left corner crop:


Sigma 14mm f/1.8 quick coma test top left corner crop by Tony, on Flickr

centre crop:


Sigma 14mm f/1.8 art astro coma test centre crop by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## lkunl (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow! Thank you basketballfreak6 for realworld milkyway shot. 
It's look very good to me. I'm surprised that coma better than Sigma 20mm/1.4.
Could you please repost the picture without vignette correction?


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 13, 2017)

Slight coma, but that was expected at this focal length and aperture. Also some purple CA that will probably clean up. Overall, pretty amazing.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 13, 2017)

lkunl said:


> Wow! Thank you basketballfreak6 for realworld milkyway shot.
> It's look very good to me. I'm surprised that coma better than Sigma 20mm/1.4.
> Could you please repost the picture without vignette correction?



no worries mate i might do it later as i mentioned it's been a big massive day and i am pretty wrecked right now lol



BeenThere said:


> Slight coma, but that was expected at this focal length and aperture. Also some purple CA that will probably clean up. Overall, pretty amazing.



haha forgot to mention i did zero CA correction so it's actually pretty negligible but yea to me coma is there but not enough to cause any real concern imho


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 13, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> nubu,
> 
> would you be able to test the lens for the potential focus shift issue, please?
> 
> ...



hey Secure just saw your Q i don't think there is focus shift i did testing against brick wall just under 1m away and as i stopped down all i notice was corner get progressively better hope that helps


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 13, 2017)

thank you very much. it certainly helps. cheers!



basketballfreak6 said:


> hey Secure just saw your Q i don't think there is focus shift i did testing against brick wall just under 1m away and as i stopped down all i notice was corner get progressively better hope that helps


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 13, 2017)

Basketball, what was your exposure time? Not seeing much star trailing.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 13, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Basketball, what was your exposure time? Not seeing much star trailing.



only 10 seconds...but i am noticing slightest elongation towards corners of the frame


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 13, 2017)

side note...have to say some of the sigma art primes that are getting released are really becoming great astro options, like their 50 art is damn amazing for MW as well:



Milky Way Core, Rho Ophiuchi &amp; Antares - Sigma 50mm ART by Tony, on Flickr

i shot that at a dark site tho not my backyard lol

i picked up their 135mm art too hopefully be out doing some stuff on a tracker soon too


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 13, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Wouldn't be giving this lens a second thought if Canon had made a practical 14-24 f/2.8 instead of the novelty monster 11-24 f/4.



The 11-24mm f/4 is 180 grams heavier than the 14-24mm f/2.8, and both are likely to seat on a tripod.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 13, 2017)

basketballfreak6 said:


> side note...have to say some of the sigma art primes that are getting released are really becoming great astro options, like their 50 art is damn amazing for MW as well:
> ...
> i shot that at a dark site tho not my backyard lol
> ...


Beautiful colors! 

How long was the exposure time? And what else did you do to this pic in post?


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 13, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > side note...have to say some of the sigma art primes that are getting released are really becoming great astro options, like their 50 art is damn amazing for MW as well:
> ...



hi Max, it was 2 min exposure done on a tracker, tho i reckon i can get it pretty close even without using one

key is pushing your histogram towards the middle/right to maximise SNR, it will look like you've over exposed it on the lcd of your camera but you really haven't, in terms of editing nothing special, single sub and all done in lightroom, you want to be pulling your tone curve to effectively S curve (high contrast) then just the usual raw editing stuff to taste


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 13, 2017)

you will be pleasantly surprised with your 135 Art performance at infinity 

here is 7-images large pano I took with the 135 Art. really just a very qucik one as I had only a few minutes available on site.
no mirror lock up used, very strong wind and fairly hazy atmosphere. 2km+ dostance to buildings accross the bay. anyway, here it is:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/XWGWzlEJ7AHj2Cb83




basketballfreak6 said:


> i picked up their 135mm art too hopefully be out doing some stuff on a tracker soon too


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 13, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> you will be pleasantly surprised with your 135 Art performance at infinity
> 
> here is 7-images large pano I took with the 135 Art. really just a very qucik one as I had only a few minutes available on site.
> no mirror lock up used, very strong wind and fairly hazy atmosphere. 2km+ dostance to buildings accross the bay. anyway, here it is:
> ...



nice~

i gave it a whirl helping a mate shoot a wedding a fortnight ago and the lens' nothing short of outstanding


----------



## NorbR (Jul 13, 2017)

basketballfreak6 said:


> hey guys reposting from my thread at POTN just a real quick and dirty test (literally only spent like 10 mins taking shot and editing) because it's late and i just came home and i am super tired...but here is some preliminary astro sample shots from our suburban backyard



Many thanks for sharing this ! 
I have to say, this is much better than I expected at 1.8. Really good performance imho. 
Time to start saving ...


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 13, 2017)

NorbR said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys reposting from my thread at POTN just a real quick and dirty test (literally only spent like 10 mins taking shot and editing) because it's late and i just came home and i am super tired...but here is some preliminary astro sample shots from our suburban backyard
> ...



no worries! tbh i was the same didn't expect this lens to handle coma as well as it did


----------



## applecider (Jul 13, 2017)

Here: http://www.jackfusco.com/Blog/Sigma-14mm-Night-Photography/n-N9Kt2Z/i-ZsZZcc6/A

Are some night sky images taken with the sigma 14mm.

The stars in the periphery look odd to me in these shots, but I can't say anything definitively about coma based on them. I wish the author had had some commentary on the lens, though I like his shots very much.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 14, 2017)

basketballfreak6 said:


> hey guys reposting from my thread at POTN just a real quick and dirty test (literally only spent like 10 mins taking shot and editing) because it's late and i just came home and i am super tired...but here is some preliminary astro sample shots from our suburban backyard
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> ...



Could you perhaps post bottom-left and bottom-right crops?


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 14, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys reposting from my thread at POTN just a real quick and dirty test (literally only spent like 10 mins taking shot and editing) because it's late and i just came home and i am super tired...but here is some preliminary astro sample shots from our suburban backyard
> ...



bottom right and left corners



Sigma 14mm f/1.8 ART coma test bottom left corner crop by Tony, on Flickr



Sigma 14mm f/1.8 ART coma test bottom right corner crop by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 14, 2017)

The LensTip review is out. Their copy definitely has coma.


----------



## andrewfusekpeters (Jul 17, 2017)

I have one of first uk copies. Great conditions last night this was manstone rock stiperstones Shropshire. 25 seconds f1.8 and ISO 2000 which is the lowest ISO I have ever shot mw with. Sharp wide open seeing v little coma and overall in a different league from my samyang 14 2.8. My canon 5d4 has such lovely raw files to work with


----------



## nubu (Jul 24, 2017)

Did some Astrocomparison with the ef14/2.8II here: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/59871149


----------

